
Show HN: This Is The World – How Global Exploitation Works - BobTheCoder
https://thisistheworld.net/
======
BobTheCoder
Hi,

This site details some ugly points about the world we live in. The goal is to
convince people that there is a real and serious problem of exploitation and
our work (particularly for IT people) supports it.

My hope is that there may be other like minded people who may be interested in
spending their open source efforts on attacking this problem (or others like
it eg. the environment). I'd rather work on these sort of projects in my spare
time that have a greater purpose.

Want to help? [https://github.com/scientific-defense-force/this-is-the-
worl...](https://github.com/scientific-defense-force/this-is-the-world-
site/issues/1)

